
Haven decentralized private market now open source [iOS/Android, gethaven.app] - aspenmayer
https://medium.com/gethaven/haven-is-now-open-source-720efef8e70b
======
aspenmayer
[https://github.com/OpenBazaar/haven](https://github.com/OpenBazaar/haven)

Use it, or don’t use it, but being able to do this all from mobile platform
_feels_ BIG to me. I use it, and it’s cool. My store is 404 right now or I’d
share. Could be related to all the hype.

For full disclosure, I use Haven for flat rate OS reinstalls for the privacy
conscious, and this app ticks all the boxes for me and my prospective
customers: it’s easy to use, and it’s in iOS and Android app stores.

I can sort the issues out with the devs on the Telegram channel:

[https://t.me/GetHavenApp](https://t.me/GetHavenApp)

~~~
aspenmayer
It’s 404 from web, but fully up in-app. Could be intended behavior, as I’m
just newly using it.

